# Looking for more about this image



## BlackwhipsAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

I hope this is in the right place.

I came across this image at one point and then someone re-posted it in a group I'm part of on facebook. Now I'm trying to find it again to see if the OP has any hints and tips on how they did it.

I can figure most of it out, how to possibly do it that is, just by viewing the image but it would be nice to contact the original creator.


----------



## mat (Feb 6, 2012)

This was originally posted by reddit user specialxk about 2 weeks ago. You can direct message her there at: http://www.reddit.com/message/compose/?to=specialxk


----------



## mat (Feb 6, 2012)

Link to her reddit profile: http://www.reddit.com/user/specialxk/submitted/

Some of her other handywork


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG they are grossly amazing!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

OMG! That is so freaking gross and awesome. It's like I don't want to look at it but I can't take my eyes off it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I wonder how long that took to do. She has pretty eyes, but you hardly notice them. It almost looks like she has a makeup studio. Fantastic work.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I wander what she used for the teeth? She really had to have something strong to keep it stuck to her face. I'm thinking wax and spirit gum? Very cool!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It definitely looks like some sort of prosthetic that she put on because you can see the line under her nose. I would love to know what she used for the bloody version of the inside of the mouth. That is so cool how it looks really like the inside of a mouth.


----------

